# Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor



## Fishdreamer (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi there,

I purchased 4 of these from a lfs they were labeled as "Egyptian Mouthbrooder" they are only about an inch long and there colouration is a slight metallic gold body with some irridescent blue in their fins.

I had a bit of trouble at first ID them but I believe they are Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae and not Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi .

What I'm wondering is if anyone can tell me when males begin to show their colours? Age/Size?

So far I am enjoying these fish alot as they are quite hard to come by in Australia and I am hoping to breed them sometime in the future.

Cheers
Luke


----------



## sixfoottank (Oct 8, 2005)

I have found that they will breed at a very small size and this will stunt their growth. If you can grow out the males and females separately it can be avoided. Colour comes on gradually with age, but a two inch fish should look quite pretty!


----------

